# permanent tsb - Signature Deposits?



## VanHeusen (24 Apr 2008)

From ptsb new Deposit Interest Rates sheet published 18/04/08:
[broken link removed]

Signature Deposits+

On Call Variable rate 4.50% 4.50%
30 Day Notice Variable rate 4.75% 4.75% 
6 Months Fixed rate 4.85% 4.91%
12 Months Fixed rate 5.00% 5.00%

+ Not available for branch opening

Seems like a new type of accounts but I can't find any more info on their website.


----------



## LDFerguson (24 Apr 2008)

Only available through brokers.


----------



## VanHeusen (25 Apr 2008)

Thanks LDFerguson!

For a moment I was hoping permanent tsb were about to start offering some on-line savings accounts, hence the "Not available for branch opening" remark... Silly me.


----------



## messyleo (26 Apr 2008)

Sorry for showing my ignorance here, but I have never heard of savings accounts being broker-access only. Is this new??


----------



## LDFerguson (26 Apr 2008)

Yes, it's something that Irish Life & Permanent have just started.


----------



## messyleo (26 Apr 2008)

Cool, thanks for that Liam - thought it was just me!


----------

